# Damnation Alley movie



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Does anyone remember the 1977 movie Damnation Alley? I remember seeing it as a kid and thought it was really cool. I'm sure by today's standards it's probably pretty lame. After seeking it out I found it on Amazon Prime and on DVD. I know some here are always looking for a good post apocalyptic movie so I thought I would pass on the info.

If for no other reason you gotta watch this movie for their BOV The Landmaster!








I'm probably going to watch it tonight.

Here's the theatrical trailer if you want anymore info on it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Geez .....I had forgotten about that one Squatch.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yup I remember it. IIRC George Peppard starred in it.
Forgotten all about it, till now.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This maybe the entire movie on line


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This maybe the entire movie on line


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I've seen it again just recently, the rig they have is pretty cool, decent special effects for the day


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

have problems stomaching Micheal Jan Vincent - the movie was early on before his ego melt down ....


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

That would make a very cool BOV .


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Old movie, only saw it once and I missed the first 15 minutes. Thank you very much.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Old movie, only saw it once and I missed the first 15 minutes. Thank you very much.


Sorry, but your welcome


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

IIRC, that vehicle actually worked! After the movie had been made it sat in the back lot of the studio for something
like 20 years before they found someone to buy it. I read about it in my local newspaper some years back.

Where the heck was I during that time? I've missed some good deals over the years...but I've gotten some good
ones too.

Grim


----------

